# Schaltschrank wird zu warm



## Schoko (19 April 2012)

Moin Moin,

einer der Schaltschränke im Gießbereich wird extrem warm und hat sehr hohen Staubeintrag was Schäden am Frequenzumrichter verursacht.
Suche Kühlmöglichkeit. Klimageräte nicht geeignet da die zuviel Wartung erforderlich ist.


----------



## rheumakay (19 April 2012)

Wie sieht es denn mit der Umgebungstemperatur aus?
Wenn die nicht zu hoch ist, nimm einen Wärmetauscher.
Das ist wohl die günstigste Variante.
Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt (??haha?), dann Wasserkühlung.(z.B. Rittal)


----------



## mike_roh_soft (19 April 2012)

Naja, Kühlen macht nur dann Sinn wenn der Schrank an sich nicht unterdimensioniert ist!
Die Verlustleistung der Schaltgerätekombination muss von Schaltschrank abgeführt werden können!
Das heißt im gewissen Bereich kann eine aktive Kühlung helfen.

Ansonsten könnte man einen zweiten Schrank daneben stellen und die Last aufteilen!

Wegen dem Staub, lassen die dort schon die Türen aufstehen damit der Schrank nicht zu warm wird ??

Hört sich eher danach an, dass der Schrank damals schon falsch gewählt wurde.


----------



## Schoko (19 April 2012)

Das Problem ist, dass wir dort so gut wie keinen Platz zur Verfügung haben und uns im Sommer wieder Maschinenausfälle drohen, wenn der Schrank zu heiß wird. Die Türen vom Schaltschrank bleiben geschlossen, da hätten wir ja noch mehr Staubeintrag. Ich denke auch wir kommen um eine aktive Kühlung nicht herum.


----------



## Schoko (19 April 2012)

die Umgebungstemperatur ist jetzt schon ziemlich hoch ca. 40°C und wenn's im Sommer heißer wird haben wir ein richtiges Problem, weil uns dann schon die Maschinen ausgefallen sind.


----------



## rheumakay (19 April 2012)

Das heißt, der Staub kommt durch nicht genügend geschlossene Kabeleinführungen etc. hinein?
Dann würde ich einen Druckluftschlauch in den Schrank verlegen und ein WENIG Luft ausströmen lassen, dadurch hast du einen "Überdruck" und es kann kein Staub in den Schaltschrank kommen.
Wieso gibt es keinen Platz ? Schaltschranktür oder Dach..kein Platz dafür?Wobei es von Rittal ja Klimageräte gibt die nach innen gebaut sind.


----------



## Deltal (19 April 2012)

Man könnte die Schaltschränke von "Außen" mit Frischluft versorgen. Dabei muss man jedoch mindestens einen Filter vorsehen und sich auch Gedanken über eventuelles Kondenswasser machen.

Habt ihr sonst keine Klimaanlagen? (z.B. Steuerstände oder Serverraum). Wenn die gewartet werden, können die Techniker auch eben am Schaltschrank vorbeischauen.

Ich habe bislang noch nie etwas schlechtes von z.B. den Rittal Klimakombigeräten gehört. Zusätzlich geben sie ein Störungssignal aus, welches du auswerten kannst bevor sich deine Umrichter verabschieden.


----------



## Schoko (23 April 2012)

erst mal noch vielen Dank für eure Beiträge,
finde die Idee des lufteinblasens um die Verschmutzungen drausen zu halten interessant. Ich habe gehört das macht man auch im Ex-Bereich um die Außenatmosphäre abzuhalten. 
Unser Personal ist derzeit so überlastet, das Wartung leider zu oft vernachlässigt wird.
Gruß Schoko


----------



## rheumakay (23 April 2012)

na dann..noch Personal einstellen


----------



## Blockmove (23 April 2012)

Von Rittal gibt es das Programm RiTherm. Damit kannst du die notwendige Klimatisierung ausrechnen.
Bei 40°C Aussentemperatur kommst du um ein Klimagerät meines Erachens kaum herum.

Wichtig ist beim Einsatz allerdings, dass der Schrank einigermassen dicht ist.
Also offene Kabeldurchführungen verschließen und abdichten. Auch dafür wirst du im Rittalzubehör fündig.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Oberchefe (24 April 2012)

> finde die Idee des lufteinblasens um die Verschmutzungen drausen zu halten interessant.



Sowas ist zwar immer schnell und leicht gemacht, Druckluft ist aber teuer!


----------



## rheumakay (25 April 2012)

sicher ..aber ist der Schaltschrank erst einmal verschmutzt (Schützkontakte etc.) und steigen die ersten elektr. Geräte aus..wird die Sache NOCH teurer, als Erstmaßnahme finde ich es OK (soll ja auch nur ein WENIG/MINIMAL pusten)
Nichts desto trotz hast du natürlich recht..
deswegen soll er ja auch mal schauen, ob der schrank nicht RICHTIG abzudichten ist, und dann ein Klimagerät einbaut


----------



## SoftMachine (26 April 2012)

rheumakay schrieb:


> Dann würde ich einen *Druckluftschlauch in den Schrank verlegen und ein WENIG Luft *ausströmen lassen, dadurch hast du einen "Überdruck" und es kann kein Staub in den Schaltschrank kommen





Deltal schrieb:


> Man könnte *die Schaltschränke von "Außen" mit Frischluft versorgen*. Dabei muss man jedoch mindestens einen Filter vorsehen und sich auch Gedanken über eventuelles Kondenswasser machen.





Oberchefe schrieb:


> Sowas ist zwar immer schnell und leicht gemacht, *Druckluft ist aber teuer*!



Es muss ja nicht gleich Druckluft sein !
Eine Fremdkühlung mit Luft von aussen per Ventilator ist wohl kostengünstiger, als jedem Schrank ein Klimagerät zu spendieren. Der Schrank-Innenüberdruck muss nur minimal sein.
Die Ventilationsluft kann man auch noch auf die Motoren usw. ausdehnen.
Allerdings sind die Rohrleitungen zu jedem Abwärme-Erzeuger zu legen und auch die Luftaufbereitung ist nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## Schoko (7 Mai 2012)

Jetzt war's ja wieder wärmer und unsere Probleme wieder präsent.
Haben mal durchkalkuliert ob die Frischluftversorgung von außen Sinn macht. Ist aber zu aufwendig zu realisieren.
Bin beim stöbern im Internet über Vortec-Cooler gestolpert, da hätte man gleich 2 Sachen die Luft-spülung und kühlung auf einmal.
( www.gehaeusekuehlung.de ) Die wollen uns ein Muster schicken, wir werden mal schauen ob das unsere Probleme lösen kann.


----------



## rheumakay (7 Mai 2012)

..bei uns ist es noch kalt..  

ich dachte du hättest kein Platz für ein Klimagerät??


----------



## -V- (7 Mai 2012)

Wie haben bei uns im Betrieb in den lezten Jahren sehr viele Klimageräte und Filterlüfter gegen Luft/Wasser-Kühlgeräte ausgetausch.

Die Geräte sind nahezu wartungsfrei und stehen auch in der Energiebilanz besser da als Klimageräte.


----------



## Schelka (16 Mai 2012)

Von Kelvin gibt es auch super Klimageräte!!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Mai 2012)

Schoko schrieb:


> Jetzt war's ja wieder wärmer und unsere Probleme wieder präsent.
> Haben mal durchkalkuliert ob die Frischluftversorgung von außen Sinn macht. Ist aber zu aufwendig zu realisieren.
> Bin beim stöbern im Internet über Vortec-Cooler gestolpert, da hätte man gleich 2 Sachen die Luft-spülung und kühlung auf einmal.
> ( www.gehaeusekuehlung.de ) Die wollen uns ein Muster schicken, wir werden mal schauen ob das unsere Probleme lösen kann.



Über diese oder ähnliche Geräte hab es mal einen Tread hier im Forum.  Ich selber hab die Mal in Saudi-Arabien zur Pultkühlung eingesetzt. Die funktionieren wie verrückt. Machen aber auch Lärm wie verrückt.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Mai 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Über diese oder ähnliche Geräte hab es mal einen Tread hier im Forum.  Ich selber hab die Mal in Saudi-Arabien zur Pultkühlung eingesetzt. Die funktionieren wie verrückt. Machen aber auch Lärm wie verrückt.



Die Kälteleistung ist beeindruckend. Hab sowasmal zur Werkstückkuhlung benutzt. Aber die Energiekosten sind auch nicht zu verachten.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## langer711 (21 Mai 2012)

Mal abgesehen davon, das hier in dieser Situation wohl ohne Klimatisierung nix geht...
Aber in anderen Situationen könnte Druckluft ja genügen, denke ich.
Die sich entspannende Luft kühlt ja auch den Schaltschrank und sorgt nicht nur für den Überdruck, um den Staub abzuwehren.
Was müsste man bei einer Druckluft-Einblasung beachten ?
Man könnte doch z.B. ein Magnetventil ansteuern, wenn die Schaltschrank-Temperatur (innen) z.B. 5° übersteigt.
Natürlich keine 2 Zoll Leitung, der Schaltschrank soll ja nicht platzen


----------



## rheumakay (22 Mai 2012)

Die Sache mit der Druckluft hatte ich ja nur vorgeschlagen, um einen leichten Überdruck im Schaltschrank zu erzeugen, um keinen Staub in den Schrank zu bekommen.
Wenn du die Luft wieder mit einem Ventil abschaltest, hebst du das ganze ja wieder auf.
Außerdem..den Schrank mit reiner Druckluft zu kühlen ist echt riesengroße Energieverschwendung.


----------



## Schoko (30 Mai 2012)

zur allgemeinen Info,
vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge und Anregungen. Wir haben den Votec-Cooler jetzt 3 Wochen eingebaut, lt. Herstellerangaben liegt der Verbrauch bei 227 Ltr./Min. bei 7bar im Dauerbetrieb. Bisher keine Probleme mehr gehabt, Schrank ist sauber, ist bis jetzt eine gute Sache und den Druckluftverbrauch kann man verkraften. Halte euch auf dem Laufenden, Ende des Sommers ziehen wir endgültiges Resume.


----------



## Schoko (19 November 2012)

Hallo SPS' ler
hatte heute mal Zeit, wie verprochen, Resume zu ziehen über unseren Einsatz des Vortec-Coolers nach dem ersten Einsatz im Mai bis Ende Sommer
leistete der Cooler excellente Dienste. Wir hatten keinen Ausfall der Elektronik mehr und der Schrank ist sauber. Der Druckluftverbrauch fiel nicht weiter
ins Gewicht. 
Endgültiges Resume: Für unsere Anwendung eine GUTE Sache
Liebe Grüße Schoko


----------



## Oberchefe (19 November 2012)

> Der Druckluftverbrauch fiel nicht weiter
> ins Gewicht.



Das wird leider häufig auf die leichte Schulter genommen, das "bisschen" Mahrverbrauch fällt ja nicht auf.  Dass bei 227 Liter/min im 3 Schicht-Betrieb (5 Tage / Woche ) locker  über 1500€ pro Jahr Kosten zusammen kommen wird da immer schnell  vergessen. Bei nur 10 Jahren Betrieb 15000 Euro! Da kann ich einiges in  sparsamere Technik investieren.

http://www.metapipe.de/TAB_7-8_2005_S_89-92_Kostenblase_Druckluft.pdf
http://www.druckluft-effizient.de/downloads/fakten/fakten-00-09.pdf
http://www.bfe.admin.ch/druckluft/04447/04452/index.html?lang=de
http://www.eputec.de/calculator.php


----------

